# Back yard bucks



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

These goomers are tearing up the wife's fruit trees...
They don't realize how mean she can get...


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Love this sounds like you need a tree stand in backyard!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

